# How to route audio from Blu Ray player through Tivo



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

The HDMI output on my Pioneer media box isn't working and I've been trying to get my Sony BD player to work with component. I can get picture but no sound obviously. The manual for my media box says to use Scart with component to route audio but the Sony I've got has unsurprisingly no Scart outputs. 

The Pioneer repair guy suggested using audio cables from the Sony to the Tivo using the 'Aux' function as a short term fix while they wait for the go-ahead from Pioneer to fix the media box. 

I'm not really sure I understand how to do this but have tried anyway. However the audio I get is from the STB I use with the Tivo and not the Sony.

Anyone understand any of this and more importantly know how to fix it?!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Not sure I completely understand what you're trying to achieve but the audio jacks on the back of the Tivo are outputs not inputs. It could be that the engineer is (wrongly) assuming the AUX function allows an auxiluary input to the Tivo when in fact the AUX button on the remote simply bypasses the Tivo live buffer and routes the STB input straight to the output.

I guess to help more we'd need to know how you've got things connected at the moment and what inputs and outputs you have available on the Pioneer media box and bluray player.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can buy audio to scart cables/adaptors:










the problem with that is when you switch to that scart the TV (or tivo) is going to blank and try to display an image from the yellow (composite video) cable, which isn't connected...

Hasn't your TV got audio inputs?


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for the belated thanks, folks.

My Pioneer media box does have audio inputs but the manual seems to suggest these are for connecting to an AV amp. I've tried running audio cables from the Sony into the input in the media box that you use to for component but get picture without sound. I've tried several different audio leads to no avail. It seems to me this should work but it doesn't. I see though from the manual that none of the various set-ups involve routing audio into the media box this way. When I contacted the Pioneer repair guy he suggested using the Tivo to route audio.

I take it I'm using the right cables though - these white and red-terminated cables?

Don't suppose the STB can be used either?

I know this is only tangentially related to Tivo but I'm desperate. What with the bad weather, I can't see the Pioneer repair guy being free to come out for while even after getting the go ahead from head office. 

Any other ideas about how to fix this? The media box has an optical output but no other audio inputs that I can see.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Have you tried plugging something else into the Component AudioIn sockets eg an iPod to see if you get that sound to play through the TV ?

Have you plugged the Audio Out from the BluRay player into an amp or set of PC speakers to verify audio is actually being sent ?

By default the BluRay player is probably set for 5.1 Digital Audio and may need some settings changing to give a Stereo Analogue output.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Go and buy a RF modulater. It will take the audio and composite video and put it on channel 3 or 4. It will at least let you see and hear til they fix the main problem.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Krautrocker said:


> Sorry for the belated thanks, folks.
> 
> My Pioneer media box does have audio inputs but the manual seems to suggest these are for connecting to an AV amp.


That sounds like an OUTPUT to get TV sound into a surround sound system not an INPUT for connecting an audio source. 


Krautrocker said:


> I've tried running audio cables from the Sony into the input in the media box that you use to for component but get picture without sound. I've tried several different audio leads to no avail. It seems to me this should work but it doesn't. I see though from the manual that none of the various set-ups involve routing audio into the media box this way.


That sounds like the way to go. Are there any settings in the Sony Bluray player menus for audio? It may be that you need to tell the player to convert the sound to stereo and/or enable the audio outputs.


Krautrocker said:


> When I contacted the Pioneer repair guy he suggested using the Tivo to route audio.


I don't see any way that could work. The only way to send audio through the Tivo would be to use a SCART adapter to connect to the VCR SCART input which doesn't pass through a component video signal so you could hear the bluray but not see it . As I said before he probably thinks that the audio sockets are an AUX input which is a mistake.



Krautrocker said:


> I take it I'm using the right cables though - these white and red-terminated cables?


Those are analogue audio cables, yes they should work.


Krautrocker said:


> Don't suppose the STB can be used either?


I can't see how that could work.


Krautrocker said:


> I know this is only tangentially related to Tivo but I'm desperate. What with the bad weather, I can't see the Pioneer repair guy being free to come out for while even after getting the go ahead from head office.
> 
> Any other ideas about how to fix this? The media box has an optical output but no other audio inputs that I can see.


Happy to try and help but we're struggling a bit to understand how everything is connected.
If you can't get it to work then a detailed description of which connections are made between which bits of equipment may be helpful.
You may also get some help at the Pioneer owners forum at AVForums.
http://www.avforums.com/forums/pioneer-products/

Good luck!


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi again.

Problem solved. I did as suggested and bought an audio to SCART connector and that worked immediately.

Thanks again to all who replied and helped me with what turned out to nothing to do with Tivo at all.


----------

